# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Filter error: GetRSGetCount

## Nancy Steinmann

Tried adding original name of field to namemap, as follows:
                     sNM = &#34;NTD_BEMSID,<font color=white>Des. BEMSID</font>;DESLNAME,<font
                     color=white>Des. LName</font>,,B.HC_EMP_LAST_NAME;DESFNAME,<font
                     color=white>Des. FName</font>;DESMNAME,<font color=white>Des.
                     MI</font>;FK_NTU_BEMSID,<font color=white>User BEMSID</font>;USERLNAME,<font
                     color=white>User LName</font>,,C.HC_EMP_LAST_NAME;USERFNAME,<font
                     color=white>User FName</font>;USERMNAME,<font color=white>User
                     MI</font>;NTD_LAST_UPDATE_UID,<font color=white>LU
                     By</font>;NTD_LAST_UPDATE_TIMESTAMP,<font color=white>LU Timestamp</font>&#34;
                     oAspdb.dbNameMap = sNM &#39;override grid hdr names and font color. This

                     Note that original field name only added to DESLNAME and USERLNAME because I changed 
                     code to hide both sets of first names and middle names on the filter screen.

                     Still getting Get_RS_GetCount error. What else can I try??

                     Thanks
                     Nancy

----------


## John

Sorry Nancy, you lost me.  Are you saying that adding the dbNameMap is somehow causing you to get a record count error?  That doesn&#39;t sound right.

How about stripping your program down to the bare essentials that still show the problem.  Leave out all the formatting and renaming that you can so that it&#39;s only a half dozen lines if possible and post that.  Then post the error you&#39;re getting.  Also let us know what version you&#39;re using.  We should be able to see the problem real quickly then.  That would really help.

Thanks,
John



------------
Nancy Steinmann at 3/22/01 8:39:09 PM


Tried adding original name of field to namemap, as follows:
                     sNM = &#34;NTD_BEMSID,<font color=white>Des. BEMSID</font>;DESLNAME,<font
                     color=white>Des. LName</font>,,B.HC_EMP_LAST_NAME;DESFNAME,<font
                     color=white>Des. FName</font>;DESMNAME,<font color=white>Des.
                     MI</font>;FK_NTU_BEMSID,<font color=white>User BEMSID</font>;USERLNAME,<font
                     color=white>User LName</font>,,C.HC_EMP_LAST_NAME;USERFNAME,<font
                     color=white>User FName</font>;USERMNAME,<font color=white>User
                     MI</font>;NTD_LAST_UPDATE_UID,<font color=white>LU
                     By</font>;NTD_LAST_UPDATE_TIMESTAMP,<font color=white>LU Timestamp</font>&#34;
                     oAspdb.dbNameMap = sNM &#39;override grid hdr names and font color. This

                     Note that original field name only added to DESLNAME and USERLNAME because I changed 
                     code to hide both sets of first names and middle names on the filter screen.

                     Still getting Get_RS_GetCount error. What else can I try??

                     Thanks
                     Nancy

----------

